# Table bauen, welche Höhe



## gerison (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich habe zwei Kicker gebaut. Einen zum Abheben und einen zum Landen. Jetzt bau ich grad einen Table dazu. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wie hoch ich ihn machen soll. Lang ist er auf alle Fälle 3 Meter. Ziel soll sein: Raufspringen, weiterrollen und in einen weiteren Kicker als Landung hineinspringen. Für besonders motivierte Tage, möcht ich das Ding -sofern möglich - auch überspringen.

Hier ein Bild vom Kicker und dem Table auf Böcken.




Aufgebockt ist er auf 86cm. Der Kicker ist 45 cm hoch.

Bin für Input dankbar.

lg
gerald


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Juni 2018)

Lege das Teil auf Paletten und erhöhe Schrittweise, dann siehst du was dir am besten taugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerison (4. Juni 2018)

@Dämon__  Gute Idee! Leider ein bisserl kostenintensiv, wenn man die Paletten erst besorgen müsste und zudem das ganz schnell wegzuräumen sein soll. Das Ding bekommt Rollen und Klappfüße (eher Klapppfosten).


----------



## Wassertrinker (4. Juni 2018)

Meinst du, dass du klappfüße stabil hin bekommst. 

Ggf leiht dir jmd Paletten


----------



## gerison (4. Juni 2018)

Nein leider, da gibt's keinen mit Paletten, den ich bitten könnte.



Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass du klappfüße stabil hin bekommst.


Das Frage ich mich auch. Der ober Teile des Ding's ist schon ziemlich schwer geworden. Die Füße werden Pfosten mit 94*94 mit Querstreben mit 94*74. Schaniere sind von der festeren Bauweise und festgezogen werden die Füße mit massiven Spannhebeln von der gegenüberliegenden Seite.

Durch die Querverbindeungen gibt's schon mal keine seiteliche Verwidnung. Für die Kräfe die der länge nach wirken hoffe ich, dass es so funktioniert, ansonten verspreize ich noch die Füße mit Latten zum Tisch rauf (zB. mit Flügelmuttern angemacht, damit ich die schnell wegbekomme).

Ob's funktioniert, kann ich gerne berichten. Voher brauch ich noch eine vernünftige Höhe. Ansonsten werde ich mit Biertischhöhe, also 78cm starten. Dann kann ich mich wenigstens mit meinen Freunden am Tisch betrinken, wenn man schon nicht dürberfahren kann.


----------

